# Feather Cyst Development



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How long does it take a feather cyst to become fluid-filled? I've done a lot of reading about them, but I can't seem to find this information.

Roo has a tiny raised bump about half an inch below her right elbow joint which has been there for over a month with no change. It's about 1-2 mm and pinkish/yellowish. It looks sort of like a pimple. That area had some of the worst damage when she was rescued, so I'm not sure if it's a cyst, a scar, or possibly a tiny abscess. Unfortunately I can't get a picture, because it's under her feathers and just too small.

We have another appointment for her in about 10 days, and I'm looking for some idea of what to expect. She's much healthier than she was, but I'd still really like to avoid putting her under anesthesia since she's not in optimal health.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Stumpy had a feather cyst until i pulled it out myself http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22243&page=4


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did it recur? This has been so small for so long that I'm reluctant to do anything about it for right now. It also doesn't seem to bother her. She just preens around it. I think, if it needs treatment, I will ask the vet to try lancing and cleaning before any surgical options.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

you can try and squeeze it... here is a link http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pe...icle/animal-health/feather-cysts-in-birds/954


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not fluid-filled right now. It still looks like it has either yellow pus or keratin under the skin, which is why I'm not 100% sure that it is actually a cyst. That area is still pretty scabbed/bruised from her being plucked, so I think I'm just going to leave it alone until her appointment on the 23rd. I don't want her to start messing with it when she wasn't in the first place, you know? Thanks for the link, though. Could be very helpful in the future.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Stumpy wasnt fluid either looked liked hard yellow stuff as in the pics


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmmm. So maybe it is a cyst. Either way, I don't want to risk making it worse when she's already got an appointment scheduled soon.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

cappy has recently had a feather cyst removed by surgery and they used a laser type thing to get it out. this way it wont return (vet told me if he was to pull it, it may come back even worse). but be warned, i had to medicate cappy 3 different meds 3 times a day for a month after and shes still recovering because it was a stressful time for her. but atleast you know it would be sorted and they are not even left with any scars


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

See, I don't know how Roo would do with that kind of surgery, because she's still significantly underweight and has bruising and scabs all over her body from being plucked/beaten up by the other birds she was kept with. That's why I was thinking maybe we'd treat non-surgically, and then if it did recur, she'd at least be stronger when she did have surgery.

ETA: I did read Cappy's thread when I was doing a forum search on feather cysts. Wasn't hers pretty large? Whatever Roo has is only 1-2mm right now. REALLY tiny.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

and dont worry, cappys cyst was full of fluid for a year before my new vet decided to do something about it. but i would get it sorted because they do get bigger and you dont want to risk any illnesses! keep us posted


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow! We have an appointment in 10 days, so we should know more then. I'm sure we'll treat eventually, it's just a question of what and when is in her best interest.  I'm glad Cappy is doing better.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

how old is she? they would wait until her weight went up and then perform surgery, they gas them very quickly and the surgery is over within the hour. i was told to wait 5 hours then i got a call an hour later (i thought the worst) and they said i could pick her up!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She's approximately four. She's a rescue bird, and she's still recovering from growing up in horrible conditions. I'm honestly not even sure this cyst will need surgery, because it's REALLY small. In fact, I'm not even really sure whether it's a cyst or a scar. That's why I was thinking I might just have them clean it out for now, and then if it did recur, her weight would have had time to stabilize more. I do trust my vets, though.


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope everything turns out alright for Roo and you guys! I would hate for it to be a cyst but I think you should just mainly keep a watchful eye on it and deffinetly make sure Roo doesn't start messing with it! Good luck


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

aww bless her! so glad you gave her a loving home! 
cappys cyst started off small and grew over the year. if its tiny, the vet might be able to get rid of it non surgically before it gets bigger 
thats even if it is a cyst! i hope for yours and Roo's sake that its nothing major so you can both concentrate on relaxing together. good luck


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks.  I actually spoke with the vet about it shortly after I found it, and he said he wanted me to just watch it for a few weeks before bringing her in, since she'd been seen 3 times in 3 weeks. We wanted to give her a chance to settle down before doing more treatment. So far it hasn't changed in about a month, and she doesn't even seem to know it's there. So I'm sure it'll at least be fine until the appointment.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you guys haven't seen it, here's her picture thread that shows what she looked like when she was rescued: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=23617

Honestly, if all she comes away with is a tiny cyst, I'll consider it lucky.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

oh god! aww that made my heart melt! poor little beautiful thing! what happened to her?
shes in the best hands now and you can see that from her improvement. so glad you were there for her!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She was kept in a 12"x8" cage with two other birds, and they plucked her. For four years. Her owner left her there because they thought she was "defective."  She's the sweetest bird, too. I don't understand people.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

that is so awful! some people dont deserve animals. especially birds. if you dont know how to keep them dont bother because they suffer! so glad shes with someone who will care for her properly 
shes recovering nicely and she looks really happy


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you! I would do anything to give her a good life now.


----------

